# WSP Bitter Almond



## Moot (Mar 27, 2013)

I want to cp soap with wsp bitter almond.  Any advice or concerns?   I looked at the ingredients and it shows:   Cinnamomum cassia leaf oil,   Prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil.  

I also read that it can be a strong scent?  ...concerns about safety on the skin??  I want to make an elderberry tea soap and use this...not sure why, but thought bitter almond for this one.


----------



## Moot (Mar 27, 2013)

well I called wsp because of my concern....it's diluted with soybean oil  (i'm using it at 2% in my batch).....now...will it have a good scent to it or should I blend it with something else? 

So many ideas, so many scents!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally I really like it!  Used about 3.5% in a goat milk soap alone.  No discoloration, no acceleration.  Initially it was a very intense amaretto (liqueur) type of smell, after a few months it fades to a mild scent.  

Originally I wanted to blend it with chocolate (in a soap with 35% cocoa butter and cocoa powder) but went against it.  I am sure you can come up with some creative blends, but it is something that can hold its own.


----------



## Moot (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I used it the other day and I love the smell so far, house smells of amaretto.   At 2% it was pretty strong.  I'll have to try the honey almond next to see how that one is.


----------

